# Are you wearing a mask while delivering?



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just wondering how many drivers are wearing masks now. I’m seeing a lot more every day and all my orders today have been no contact


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nah, I have no cough or other symptoms, to transmit the virus if I had it.

I'm not sure the virus is real yet, as I don't believe the government or the media.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Please wear a mask if you're still working.

A 27th year old grocery worker stopped working March 16th. She died of coronavirus.

https://fox6now.com/2020/04/06/grocery-store-worker-dies-from-coronavirus/


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Please wear a mask if you're still working.
> 
> A 27th year old grocery worker stopped working March 16th. She died of coronavirus.
> 
> https://fox6now.com/2020/04/06/grocery-store-worker-dies-from-coronavirus/


fox? lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> fox? lol


Here s non-Fox article of a different grocery store worker dying of it in CA.

https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/03...shuts-down-after-employee-dies-from-covid-19/


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I haven’t yet but I’m thinking about it now. I’ve had 2 customers asking me to wear one plus half the people I see out have one on now.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Here's a non-
> 
> Here s non-Fox article of a different grocery store worker dying of it in CA.
> 
> https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/03...shuts-down-after-employee-dies-from-covid-19/


paywall


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I haven’t been working as much but when I do I wear gloves and a mask. More for the customer’s piece of mind than anything else.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

here's one from a trusted source:

http://www.campaignforliberty.org/coronavirus-hoax


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> I haven't yet but I'm thinking about it now. I've had 2 customers asking me to wear one plus half the people I see out have one on now.


I've noticed more and more restaurants having their employees wear them as well.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> here's one from a trusted source:
> 
> http://www.campaignforliberty.org/coronavirus-hoax


C4L, Ron Pauls Organization a "trusted source"? I think not!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Big Lou said:


> C4L, Ron Pauls Organization a "trusted source"? I think not!


you drink kool aid? :roflmao:


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> you drink kool aid? :roflmao:


I'm a craft beer (IPA) man myself.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't be fooled by the government or the media.

They both have a fear agenda.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Don't be fooled by the government or the media.
> 
> They both have a fear agenda.


Two easy conspiracy theory targets. 
Government
Media

Easy not to have to focus on any evil in particular. 
*Be afraid!!!!
Be very afraid!!! They're comming*


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Big Lou said:


> Two easy conspiracy theory targets.
> Government
> Media
> 
> ...


Too easy...both, lie regularly.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

5th or 6th person here in Utah to die was 24 years old. Most of the others were 60+, one or two 50-60.

Anyway...... I haven't started wearing a mask yet, but have thought about it. Problem is I would need to wear something I could wash and re-use. At that point, not sure how much it's worth it. The only folks I come in contact with are at the restaurant. Very brief contact, keeping my distance from other people. At which point it comes down to NOT touching my face as it's my hands that would be infected (and anything hands touched - steering wheel, radio, cloths, everywhere in my car). Not airborne particles.

One local convince store chain is Holiday here. They have hand sanitizer on the wall. So I stop there often to use restroom, wash hands, sanitize hands, get a drink. I don't touch anything within the store itself, and they use tongs to hand out the fountain drink items which is sanitized often. About as safe as can make it.

Still, it's keeping the hands from touching the face that is most difficult. Adjust my eye glasses. Pick the nose. Yea, rough stuff.



Big Lou said:


> Two easy conspiracy theory targets.
> Government
> Media





Uberdriver2710 said:


> Too easy...both, lie regularly.


Stopped watching and reading most news long long ago. Have watched more the last couple weeks than I care for. And just disgusts me. Just watch Trump news briefing, then check the headlines after. After or next day see the headlines and I'm like.... that isn't really what he said. But the spin, it's sickening. Even in these times, people can't put their hatred aside for five minutes. Or you can spin the other way with Fox where Trump does no wrong (well, mostly, there are some over there that are somewhat reasonable).


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I like this mask:










ref: https://www.halloweenexpress.com/haunted-mirror-mask/


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

They should be lucky I’m even wearing clean clothes lol


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm going to order one from amazon and start wearing it. I wasn't going to but I'll t seems like most people are wearing them these days

No gloves though. I sanatize/wash my hands after pretty much every order

Any recommendations on what type of mask?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I'm going to order one from amazon and start wearing it. I wasn't going to but I'll t seems like most people are wearing them these days
> 
> No gloves though. I sanatize/wash my hands after pretty much every order
> 
> Any recommendations on what type of mask?


I took an old shirt and cut strips so I can cover but mouth and nose.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I took an old shirt and cut strips so I can cover but mouth and nose.


You think it offers enough protection? If I'm going to wear a mask I want to at least know that it's doing it's job.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I haven't been working as much but when I do I wear gloves and a mask. More for the customer's piece of mind than anything else.


Not just customers. The staff at restaurants really appreciate it also if you wear gloves, mask.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> You think it offers enough protection? If I'm going to wear a mask I want to at least know that it's doing it's job.


The only purpose of the mask is to prevent you from spreading the virus. In that respect it will do the job. Save the real masks for the healthcare professionals that are dealing with the virus every day.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> The only purpose of the mask is to prevent you from spreading the virus. In that respect it will do the job. Save the real masks for the healthcare professionals that are dealing with the virus every day.


I want something that protects me too. If I'm going to go through the hassle of wearing a mask I want it to at least minimize my chances of catching anything. Just wondering if certain material is better than others. I'm going to do some research


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Can you even find masks anywhere? I mean like quality medical grade.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I want something that protects me too. If I'm going to go through the hassle of wearing a mask I want it to at least minimize my chances of catching anything. Just wondering if certain material is better than others. I'm going to do some research


If you're looking for a cloth reusable one, check Etsy. Some are made in the USA, and they have a big selection. And you're helping out a small business. Someone made me a few masks, but I also ordered one on Etsy, just so I have more.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I went with this one. Not much selection on amazon, I’ll check out Etsy


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Still comes down to NOT touching your face. Wash/Sanitize hands prior to touching the mask, or any part of your face, like your eyes which will still be exposed. You might not breath it in, but in "protecting yourself", you are assuming your are protecting yourself from airborne particles with a mask. Which an airborne particle can land in your eye as easy as in your mouth or nose. One reason the CDC hasn't been big on masks.

Odds are high you will catch from your hands, not from the air. Especially doing delivery where you have very little contact. Unless someone sneezes in your face. In which case I think whipping there ass would be warranted in these times.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I really like this one but I'm afraid it might







draw too much attention



DriverMark said:


> Still comes down to NOT touching your face. Wash/Sanitize hands prior to touching the mask, or any part of your face, like your eyes which will still be exposed. You might not breath it in, but in "protecting yourself", you are assuming your are protecting yourself from airborne particles with a mask. Which an airborne particle can land in your eye as easy as in your mouth or nose. One reason the CDC hasn't been big on masks.
> 
> Odds are high you will catch from your hands, not from the air. Especially doing delivery where you have very little contact. Unless someone sneezes in your face. In which case I think whipping there ass would be warranted in these times.


Yea Im pretty obsessed with washing/sanitizing my hands. The mask is more for customers and people I run into. I do want it to protect me though if I'm going to wear it


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea Im pretty obsessed with washing/sanitizing my hands. The mask is more for customers and people I run into. I do want it to protect me though if I'm going to wear it


Doesn't hurt to wear one, that is for sure.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I went with this one. Not much selection on amazon, I'll check out Etsy


Some on both Amazon and Etsy were ugly and too much. And they looked liked bras.

The first pic is on Etsy, and similar to what someone made me out of cotton. The second is made out of polyester and spandex material and that's the one I bought on Etsy. And it's made in the USA.

If you do order through Etsy, check when it's being shipped. Some of them were on backlog, and some were too expensive. The one I got wasn't and was shipped out.

















Here's one I thought of buying.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> I really like this one but I'm afraid it might
> View attachment 444244
> draw too much attention


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Some on both Amazon and Etsy were ugly and too much. And they looked liked bras.
> 
> The first pic is on Etsy, and similar to what someone made me out of cotton. The second is made out of polyester and spandex material and that's the one I bought on Etsy. And it's made in the USA.
> 
> ...


Its crazy, I never thought that I would actually wear one. Pretty sure I made fun of someone on here about wearing a mask when everything first started. Don't remember who though so feel free to call me out on it if its you, I deserve it


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Masks are hard to find.
It would be amusing to go around like this:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Its crazy, I never thought that I would actually wear one. Pretty sure I made fun of someone on here about wearing a mask when everything first started. Don't remember who though so feel free to call me out on it if its you, I deserve it


I never thought I'd wear one either. No it wasn't me you did that, too.

Last Friday, I made a post of my county just got over 1000 cases. Now it's Tuesday, and my county has over 1300 cases. Majority of our state cases are in my county. So I'm not taking any chances. 



Trafficat said:


> It would be amusing to go around like this:
> View attachment 444273


You can still find some online, not medical grade, but something is better than nothing.

And since I saw the guy coughing through the store into his hands and not wearing a mask, I'm good with wearing one.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> I'm going to order one from amazon and start wearing it. I wasn't going to but I'll t seems like most people are wearing them these days
> 
> No gloves though. I sanatize/wash my hands after pretty much every order
> 
> Any recommendations on what type of mask?


See if you can find one designated "N95".


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Please wear a mask if you're still working.
> 
> A 27th year old grocery worker stopped working March 16th. She died of coronavirus.
> 
> https://fox6now.com/2020/04/06/grocery-store-worker-dies-from-coronavirus/


That's a very sad story. Back when I was a csm if one of my mentally disabled workers that greeted people or got carts died I would've been depressed for weeks. &#128557;

I know family, friends, and local community is feeling for this young woman.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I know family, friends, and local community is feeling for this young woman.


Yes, I'm sure they are as well as many who didn't know her or the others who didn't make it.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Uber doesnt pay me enough to afford a mask while delivering.

Here in Phoenix a mask is not as prevalent as other markets. I have yet too get a "no contact" delivery. I wash an sanitize enough. The only issue I have is really bad seasonal allergies. Damn transplants brought all this foliage that doesn't belong in our 🏜


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Who was that masked man?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I've found it to be impossible to find an N95 mask which is what everyone should be using but only available for health care professionals. I figured anything is better than nothing so I'm going this route for now. I also hear they may become mandatory and going without could result in fines upwards of $1,000 bucks.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It’s crazy how many people I see wearing masks now, def over half. It’s to the point where I feel awkward not wearing one now. I ordered free masks/sanitizer from DD plus the one from amazon


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Masks are hard to find.
> It would be amusing to go around like this:
> View attachment 444273


Drive at night more and you might see something like this.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> It's crazy how many people I see wearing masks now, def over half. It's to the point where I feel awkward not wearing one now. I ordered free masks/sanitizer from DD plus the one from amazon


I've got a cloth mask. I put it on whenever the passenger has one on, and also just before food deliveries.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Just wondering how many drivers are wearing masks now. I'm seeing a lot more every day and all my orders today have been no contact


No I don't have a cough. Their cough wouldn't matter. You're eyes and ears are open.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> No I don't have a cough. Their cough wouldn't matter. You're eyes and ears are open.


What?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Im been driving non stop threw this entire pandemic...i have a mask I put it on for the first time yesterday and felt like I was now part of the insane asylum and immediately took it off..like someone else here said I still don't believe in corona %100...i would have been had it by now I been doing air port trip picking up people from all over the world including NYC and Italy ....im not buying into the hype



uberboy1212 said:


> What?


So should we wear ear covers too?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Im been driving non stop threw this entire pandemic...i have a mask I put it on for the first time yesterday and felt like I was now part of the insane asylum and immediately took it off..like someone else here said I still don't believe in corona %100...i would have been had it by now I been doing air port trip picking up people from all over the world including NYC and Italy ....im not buying into the hype
> 
> 
> So should we wear ear covers too?


It's not for u. If ur doing delivery, it's mainly for the customers and restaurant staff. No one gives a sht about ur theories


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> It's not for u. If ur doing delivery, it's mainly for the customers and restaurant staff. No one gives a sht about ur theories


Ramblings of another angry middle age uber driver...the story of my life


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Just wondering how many drivers are wearing masks now. I'm seeing a lot more every day and all my orders today have been no contact


Not wearing a mask.

I have beard & moustache.
Would have to shave for a mask to seal.

I have one .
I wear gloves delivering.
Shopping in Wal Mart made me wish for a mask.

Not delivering . . . so far.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Not wearing a mask.
> 
> I have beard & moustache.
> Would have to shave for a mask to seal.
> ...


To me, gloves are a feel-good solution only. Unless you are constantly changing them (i.e., after every pickup and delivery), then they have no benefit.

I wash my hands several times per day, use hand sanitizer every couple deliveries, and use sanitizing wipes on my steering wheel, gear shift, and door handles a couple of times per day. At this point, that seems sufficient.

I don't use a mask, because they do not seem to be expected by customers in my area (Boise). Not many people are wearing them here, including those in food service. If that changes, then I'll buy some and wear them.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

sd1303 said:


> To me, gloves are a feel-good solution only. Unless you are constantly changing them (i.e., after every pickup and delivery), then they have no benefit.
> 
> I wash my hands several times per day, use hand sanitizer every couple deliveries, and use sanitizing wipes on my steering wheel, gear shift, and door handles a couple of times per day. At this point, that seems sufficient.
> 
> I don't use a mask, because they do not seem to be expected by customers in my area (Boise). Not many people are wearing them here, including those in food service. If that changes, then I'll buy some and wear them.


It'll be hard to find by then...in NC we have no mask no gloves...no peroxide no alcohol no Lysol...no toilet paper...we are a sht hole 3rd world country at the moment


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sd1303 said:


> To me, gloves are a feel-good solution only. Unless you are constantly changing them (i.e., after every pickup and delivery), then they have no benefit.
> 
> I wash my hands several times per day, use hand sanitizer every couple deliveries, and use sanitizing wipes on my steering wheel, gear shift, and door handles a couple of times per day. At this point, that seems sufficient.
> 
> I don't use a mask, because they do not seem to be expected by customers in my area (Boise). Not many people are wearing them here, including those in food service. If that changes, then I'll buy some and wear them.


I STILL HANDLE CASH.
China was Burning Cash when Covid first started.
I wear gloves to handle cash.
And for dog & pony show called " Touchless Delivery".

And at A.T.M.'s & for pumping gas.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks like masks are about to become manadatory now. You can always stay home if you really don’t want to wear one


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It'll be hard to find by then...in NC we have no mask no gloves...no peroxide no alcohol no Lysol...no toilet paper...we are a sht hole 3rd world country at the moment


DD is providing 10 free masks per week, along with 4 oz of hand sanitizer, and 30 disinfecting wipes. I just pay for shipping ($5 per order).


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

sd1303 said:


> DD is providing 10 free masks per week, along with 4 oz of hand sanitizer, and 30 disinfecting wipes. I just pay for shipping ($5 per order).


You sure about the $5 shipping? I didn't get charged


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

I


uberboy1212 said:


> You sure about the $5 shipping? I didn't get charged
> View attachment 445894


I paid $5 on Wednesday. Maybe it has changed since then.


----------



## Denis Butland (Apr 11, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Just wondering how many drivers are wearing masks now. I'm seeing a lot more every day and all my orders today have been no contact


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

No mask needed with my noodle defense system


----------



## Denis Butland (Apr 11, 2020)

Negg said:


> No mask needed with my noodle defense system
> View attachment 446101


That is cool and quirky


----------



## JMpapichul0 (Nov 10, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Please wear a mask if you're still working.
> 
> A 27th year old grocery worker stopped working March 16th. She died of coronavirus.
> 
> https://fox6now.com/2020/04/06/grocery-store-worker-dies-from-coronavirus/


She had an underlying health condition tho


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

JMpapichul0 said:


> She had an underlying health condition tho


So do you know if the OP or other drivers have health conditions?

There was a 34 year old guy who was from my state but moved to NY. He had no health conditions and wasn't overweight, but he died from it.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> So do you know if the OP or other drivers have health conditions?
> 
> There was a 34 year old guy who was from my state but moved to NY. He had no health conditions and wasn't overweight, but he died from it.


They using corona as a excuse to kill off the elderly and blacks...and to take everyone freedom and usher in a new world order with one global currency...why do you think they so adamant on ruining small businesses and entrepreneurs but uber can still pick people up from the air port and sit in small cars full of strangers....city buses are still running ...big chain store are wide open...amazon still running...but mom and pop places are shut down...they trying to break people physically, mentally and financially


----------



## LilacFlowers (Mar 18, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Just wondering how many drivers are wearing masks now. I'm seeing a lot more every day and all my orders today have been no contact


In California it's now mandatory to wear something covering your nose and mouth, well, I don't have to fuss with make up as much right now


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> They using corona as a excuse to kill off the elderly and blacks...and to take everyone freedom and usher in a new world order with one global currency...why do you think they so adamant on ruining small businesses and entrepreneurs but uber can still pick people up from the air port and sit in small cars full of strangers....city buses are still running ...big chain store are wide open...amazon still running...but mom and pop places are shut down...they trying to break people physically, mentally and financially


The main thing is that most customers want us wearing them. Masks have become as important as using a bag these days. Not saying you're wrong because I'm not 100% sold on it either, which is why today will be the 1st time I even wear a mask. I'm also not 100% sure it's BS and either are u or anyone else here. Now that it's required, it makes my decision a lot easier. Either wear one or stay home

It's crazy 90% of the people I've seen so far have masks on, straight out of some movie. Have to say that it's as uncomfortable as I imagined but at least it's cool out. This would really suck in the heat.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

So are you saying uber is requiring mask


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So are you saying uber is requiring mask


It's been mandated here.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Just placed an order for ppe from GH.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Just placed an order for ppe from GH.


Pretty much the same stuff as DD?

Did GH email u about it? I didn't get anything


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Pretty much the same stuff as DD?
> 
> Did GH email u about it? I didn't get anything


Don't know about DD. I cannot log on to my DD app on New Samsung s10e. Yes, GH sent an email with link to GH store. All ppe's free. Limit one item type per cart per purchase instance.

Gloves, masks and sanitizers.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Don't know about DD. I cannot log on to my DD app on New Samsung s10e. Yes, GH sent an email with link to GH store. All ppe's free. Limit one item type per cart per purchase instance.
> 
> Gloves, masks and sanitizers.


I prob don't deliver enough for them plus I'm banned from picking up blocks. I only do a couple GH orders a week while my dash is paused


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I prob don't deliver enough for them plus I'm banned from picking up blocks. I only do a couple GH orders a week while my dash is paused


Curious how you got banned from getting blocks.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Curious how you got banned from getting blocks.


They claimed I was taking advantage of the contribution. I prefer cherry picking anyway so I don't mind. Im grateful they didn't deactivate me.

Anyone get an email from Uber yet about masks?

https://nypost.com/2020/04/10/uber-to-provide-masks-to-drivers-delivery-workers/


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> They using corona as a excuse to kill off the elderly and blacks...and to take everyone freedom and usher in a new world order with one global currency...why do you think they so adamant on ruining small businesses and entrepreneurs but uber can still pick people up from the air port and sit in small cars full of strangers....city buses are still running ...big chain store are wide open...amazon still running...but mom and pop places are shut down...they trying to break people physically, mentally and financially


They= China. be specific next time


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> They= China. be specific next time


No they=globalist elites....bill gate the Rothschilds...the shadow government JFK spoke about in his inaugural address...the ones that eventually blew his head off..the ones who said "we must kill off alot of blacks if whites are to survive"....bill gates actually said that in a more subtle way by the way...he said we have to "depopulate Africans to save Europeans"



bethswannns said:


> They= China. be specific next time


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> paywall


people like you who act like it's no big deal or that it's some government conspiracy are the reason why this will go on for a long time.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ghwwe72 said:


> people like you who act like it's no big deal or that it's some government conspiracy are the reason why this will go on for a long time.


It's alot of government and media and globalist bs going on right now..from 5g cell towers about to send cancer rate through the roof from the media trying to shift this from Chinese people to black people...these some sick times we are living in


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ghwwe72 said:


> people like you who act like it's no big deal or that it's some government conspiracy are the reason why this will go on for a long time.


Fool


----------



## LilacFlowers (Mar 18, 2020)

In California, some restaurants won't let you in without a face mask


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

LilacFlowers said:


> In California, some restaurants won't let you in without a face mask


In Soviet Russia, mask wears YOU.


----------



## Cre (Apr 25, 2015)

corona don't care what conspiracy narratives you believe in or what news you approve of. 
Corona don't care where you think it came from. 
Corona comes out of your faceholes and gets into other people's face holes or onto their hands and into their faceholes. 
Wear a mask, stay away from people, wash your hands and your phone (and your butt), don't play with yo face or pick yo nose without washing yo hands.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes, father lol


----------



## Cre (Apr 25, 2015)

Also, gloves can still transfer viruses. They need to be removed properly, disposed of (in a trash) and they can still retain and move a virus from one surface to many others. best option is to wash and sanitize hands at every opportunity. also sanitize your phone before you stick it up to your face or other places.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Cre said:


> Also, gloves can still transfer viruses. They need to be removed properly, disposed of (in a trash) and they can still retain and move a virus from one surface to many others. best option is to wash and sanitize hands at every opportunity. also sanitize your phone before you stick it up to your face or other places.





Cre said:


> corona don't care what conspiracy narratives you believe in or what news you approve of.
> Corona don't care where you think it came from.
> Corona comes out of your faceholes and gets into other people's face holes or onto their hands and into their faceholes.
> Wear a mask, stay away from people, wash your hands and your phone (and your butt), don't play with yo face or pick yo nose without washing yo hands.


Corona can kiss my azz...i been out here this entire pandemic...if I ain't got it by now I doubt I ever will and if I get it it was meant to be...but I'm not gonna be no sheep wearing mask just because the media told me to...the media and that devil bill gatescan kiss my azz also


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Anyone get masks from DD recently? I got a package from them today that has everything but masks. Sanitizer, gloves, wipes but no masks wth I only wanted masks


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Masks came today in a separate package


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Masks came today in a separate package





uberboy1212 said:


> Anyone get masks from DD recently? I got a package from them today that has everything but masks. Sanitizer, gloves, wipes but no masks wth I only wanted masks


What is your screen name on eBay?


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

I despise wearing them but, I wouldn’t make a penny if I didn’t. So I put it on when I shop and drop off only. People that drive with them on infuriates me.


----------



## JMpapichul0 (Nov 10, 2017)

Negg said:


> I despise wearing them but, I wouldn't make a penny if I didn't. So I put it on when I shop and drop off only. People that drive with them on infuriates me.


This one lady today had on an over sized mask and it was blocking her peripherals and she was backing up and almost hit a passing car and then was trying to adjust it lower. Im like lady your gonna die in a car accident way faster than corona if you keep that mask on


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Soldiering said:


> Uber doesnt pay me enough to afford a mask while delivering.
> 
> Here in Phoenix a mask is not as prevalent as other markets. I have yet too get a "no contact" delivery. I wash an sanitize enough. The only issue I have is really bad seasonal allergies. Damn transplants brought all this foliage that doesn't belong in our &#127964;


 Mask would help with allergies too. I have masks. There's an Asian market near me selling them. Marked up some but not any more than anywhere else right now.



Teksaz said:


> I've found it to be impossible to find an N95 mask which is what everyone should be using but only available for health care professionals. I figured anything is better than nothing so I'm going this route for now. I also hear they may become mandatory and going without could result in fines upwards of $1,000 bucks.


I'm in Houston and I work with a bunch of Chinese at my regular job. There's an Asian market near me that has them and gloves. You might want to check out the local Chinatown and ask around.



uberboy1212 said:


> Anyone get masks from DD recently? I got a package from them today that has everything but masks. Sanitizer, gloves, wipes but no masks wth I only wanted masks


I got sanitizer a couple weeks ago but they're out of everything now.


----------

